# H: WoC, W:CSM,40k daemons,Eldar,Orks(USA)



## guyver074 (Feb 14, 2008)

SOLD
So I started to build a WoC army and with school I have not been able to touch it, therefore I would like to trade it off for a Eldar army or Orks or even to add to my existing armies of 40k Deamons or CSM's. All is NIB with the exception of the WoC rulebook and Lord on Manticore.

Have:
Woc Battalion box
Hellstriders of Slannesh
Slaughterbrute/ Vortex beast box
Lord on manticore(hooded lord w/ sword, shieldartially painted)
Woc Army Book 8th ed.(barely used)



Wants

Eldar:
Would trade for a compareable 1750-2000pt army.(Lot for Lot)

Orks:
Same as eldar looking for a army between 1750-2000 pts. and looking for a good mix of troops and vehicles.(trade lot for lot)

CSM:
Helldrakes (would like 3 if trading for entire lot)
Plague Marines


Deamons:
Herald of Slaanesh
Daemonettes of Slaanesh
Plague Drones of Nurgle( looking for 2 sets of these)
Seekers of Slaanesh


----------

